# The 2019 NF Arcade Game of the Year Awards [WINNERS]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi all. Hope you're having a wonderful year so far. 

I'm not gonna bore you all with half-assed introductions. I just want to say thanks to everyone that participated in terms of votes and discussions in the . 

And with, let's all get to the winners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Reserved, Bitch!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Starting off simple. 

Bonus Award: Best new Video Game related emote!

 with 15 votes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Sony Exclusive*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Death Stranding*
Kojima Productions





Karma said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu u forgot to add the "Best Strand Game" category


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Nintendo Exclusive*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Astral Chain*
PlatinumGames





> *Takahisa Taura*: “Right after the game came out, Yoko-san sent me a long message with his scenario prediction. *It had Legions getting pregnant and stuff.”*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best PC Exclusive*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Disco Elysium*
ZA/UM






Buskuv said:


> Only other game that is a contender [for goty] for me in 2019 is Disco Elysium.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Multi-Platform Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*
FromSoftware
PS4, Xbox One, PC





Kitsune said:


> I didn’t play too many new games this year, but please add my vote to any category where Sekiro is eligible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

The *Best Microsoft Exclusive* award did not receive a single vote.

There was a deadlock for the *Best Mobile Game*, but the community winners refused to vote for any. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Action Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Devil May Cry 5*
Capcom
PS4, Xbox One, PC





Deathbringerpt said:


> And I've just realized that you can unequip every weapon with Dante and go solo Royal Guard.
> 
> Finally that one achievement makes sense to me.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Resident Evil 2*
Capcom
PS4, Xbox One, PC





Deathbringerpt said:


> Beat the game on hardcore.
> 
> I gotta say, I'm fucking impressed by the aspects of what makes an old school RE to be so obvious and prevalent in the design of the game. No bloated run time to appease 'muh length' ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that seems to be a fucking requirement for any AAA company these days while focusing on replayability and speedrunning, no compromising on difficulty, even normal difficulty is tricky and hardcore mode is pretty damn close to classic RE difficulty and expectations.
> 
> Considering they decided to go in a completely new perspective which drastically changes the type of game it is, Capcom are to be commended for not fucking this one up. Generation 7 Capcom feels like a distant dream. This is the Capcom where devs have real pull and decision power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Role-Playing Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Disco Elysium*
ZA/UM
PC





Rios said:


> The thirst for good RPGs is real. I don't remember any good one coming in 2019, then BOOM Disco Elysium and this game [The Outer Worlds] in the same month. Its pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Crash Team Racing Nitro-Fueled*
Beenox
PS4, Xbox One, Switch





Darkmatter said:


> Man, fuck Papu's Pyramid...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Platforming Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Super Mario Maker 2*
Nintendo
Switch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Fighting Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Samurai Shodown*
SNK
PS4, Xbox One, PC, Switch




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best version of Yoshitora I have ever played with


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*Best Shooting Game*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Metro Exodus*
4A Games
PS4, Xbox One, PC




GrizzlyClaws said:


> Best Shooting Game - *Metro Exodus*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

*The Honorable Mention*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order*
Respawn Entertainment
PS4, Xbox One, PC





Naruto said:


> I've gotten to play a bit more of this game today (free time is scarce atm) and honestly I quite like it. Is it another AAA title capitalizing on the winning FromSoft formula? Yeah. Is it unremarkable in terms of plot? It's looking like it, but no more so than your average Star Wars anything, to be frank. But it's fun. If what you want is to play a solid action adventure game that looks very sleek and listen to lightsaber sounds and just enjoy the fantasy of being a space monk with a laser sword, this game delivers just fine. I like it and I welcome more games akin to it in the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who joined today. I will continue announcing the awards tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 19, 2020)

Give khris the man a like for the work he's doing.


----------



## Simon (Jan 19, 2020)

Metro!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2020)

Format's fucking dope. The quote of someone's pseudo-review or just passing comment for the winning game was a great touch. We got, like, personality and junk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thanks to everyone who joined today. I will continue announcing the awards tomorrow.



God fucking damn it, this is some blue balling shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2020)

Naruto said:


> God fucking damn it, this is some blue balling shit.



I got a job to keep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Performance*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Reuben Langdon*
Dante
Devil May Cry 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

Gonna do sporadic announcements through my phone until I return home.


----------



## Simon (Jan 20, 2020)

Had to scroll back, thought "Best Fighting game" said "Best Fishing game"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2020)

Simon said:


> Had to scroll back, thought "Best Fighting game" said "Best Fishing game"



That feel when you finally catch that 23 incher in a rousing game of SFV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Protagonist*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Dante*
Devil May Cry 5
Capcom




Deathbringerpt said:


> Dante's new repertoire is fucking ridiculous. He doesn't quite have all the moves he had in 3 but it's pretty fucking close and free to use at any time midcombat. He's fucking insane. I personally love how Balrog is completely different from every previous knuckle weapon. A weapon with 2 attack modes including a punch mode with a built in mini-trickster evading system that will rape everything into SSS faster than Vergil switching personalities at the end of the game. Balrog alone offers more gameplay than entire games this generation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Character Design*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Penitent One*
Blasphemous
The Game Kitchen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Final Boss*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Vergil*
Devil May Cry 5
Capcom





Nep Nep said:


> I'll take him and *Vergil *at once tbh.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Score*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening*
Nintendo
Switch





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Two best tracks in the game





Deathbringerpt said:


> I really don 't like this remake. But the music's pretty gewd. Gets the melancholic vibe of the game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Visual Direction*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Resident Evil 2*
Capcom
PS4, Xbox One, PC





Deathbringerpt said:


> This is an entirely different beast from the original RE2 but this is probably the best interpretation of modern survival horror you can ask from the industry. I'm seriously OCDING the fuck out of this game to see if I catch the smaller details of the classic game and new things they might have included.
> 
> I liked how the Police Station is a mix of the original and Outbreak since that game had already expanded the station way back in the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Narrative*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Katana Zero*
Askiisoft
PC, Switch





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Katana Zero is one of my favorite short games this year. It's short and easy but actually requires some kinda effort to progress so it hits a good balance. The story and music are also good, with a heavy gritty cyberpunk setting, interesting characters, and edgy plot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Single Music Track*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Devil Trigger by Casey Edwards feat. Ali Edwards*
Devil May Cry 5
Capcom





Deathbringerpt said:


> _Best Single Music Track - *The best buttrock that only *_ *can provide. I've listened to this outside the game more this than I should. *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best Designed Setting*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*
FromSoftware
PS4, Xbox, PC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Designed Setting*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Sekiro in your Honor I just bought BloodBorne!

Now only missing the expansion of BB from all Souls games.

And a lot of time to complete them all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jan 20, 2020)

I said this to my friend that has a PS4, I got BB.

So you want to borrow my PS4, he asked!

Well yeah, I do, just let me have some spear time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best New Entry in and Existing IP*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Devil May Cry 5*
Capcom
PS4, Xbox, PC



*Spoiler*: __ 






Palm Siberia said:


> Major Spoiler So Vergil kinda killed millions, but he can have a happy ending with his rival brother Dante.





​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

The spoiler tags here are frustrating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2020)

*Best New IP*


*Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*
FromSoftware
PS4, Xbox, PC​


Grimmjowsensei said:


> I finished the game today, after 10 attemps on the Demon of hatred and likely 20-25 on the final boss. Man the swordsaint Isshin is such a horsecrap. His shitty phantom range and poise kept throwing me off completely, especially in the 2nd and 3rd phases.
> I didn't start the 2nd playthrough yet. I'll probably farm some gold and emblembs and other essentials before I do.
> Amazing game, definitely deserves a 2nd playthrough and likely a third.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The *Best Microsoft Exclusive* award did not receive a single vote.


I know I memed on Microsoft but Gears 5 was good from what i heard.


----------



## Yuji (Jan 21, 2020)

Disco Elysium is not a PC exclusive

The best PC exclusive this year (and my personal game of the year) was total war three kingdoms


----------



## Naruto (Jan 21, 2020)

DAMN IT CHRIS JUST POST GOTY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> DAMN IT CHRIS JUST POST GOTY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Best Indie Game*

*Blasphemous*
The Game Kitchen
PS4, Xbox, PC, Switch​


Kinjin said:


> Got my hands on Blasphemous. What a great game so far
> 
> Therefore voting:
> 
> Best Indie Game - *Blasphemous*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Best Gaming Company*

*Capcom*
CapGod
The King is back!!!​


Deathbringerpt said:


> _Best Gaming Company - _*Capcom, just because they finally woke up and started making some of games we wanted. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Hype Moment of the Year*
*Legd of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Sequel Announcement*
by Nintendo
Released on Switch​


chibbselect said:


> That trailer was hype af... played out like a horror movie. It really was a good decision on Nintendo's part to reuse BotW assets.
> 
> And I love Zelda's haircut. (I'm probably not going to stfu about that... just to warn everyone.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Trailer of the Year*
*Terry Bogard Smash Announcement*
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
Nintendo/SNK​


Deathbringerpt said:


> **Face of King of Fighters, one of the biggest fighting game series which stood the test of time*
> * Not 1 but 2 distinct memorable designs with recognizable attack shouts known by any fan*
> *Happy go lucky attitude who wants to enjoy life, kick ass and tap ass*
> *Has a 10/10 girlfriend*
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2020)

*Best Video Game Media Adaptation*
*Detective Pikachu*
Warner Bros.
Nintendo​


Mickey Mouse said:


> Man ya trippin.....Detective Pikachu has been nothing but looking good.





BreadBoy said:


> I will not tolerate ANY disrespect to this movie. Pokemon finally stepping outside its comfort zone, we are not ruining this.





Freechoice said:


> Yeah detective Pikachu looks awesome
> 
> Fuck all y'all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Francyst (Jan 21, 2020)

Is Detective Pikachu actually good?


----------



## Simon (Jan 21, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Is Detective Pikachu actually good?


Yes, go watch it. I'd say its the best adaption ever.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> Yes, go watch it. I'd say its the best adaption ever.


 Ok wow lol

Thought it would just be something for the internet to meme about. Gonna watch it tonight then


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Is Detective Pikachu actually good?


As a Pokemon fan I have to say no, not really. It wasn’t offensively bad at least.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2020)

It's decent. Won't set your world on fire, but it's a fine waste of 90 mins and Reynolds's performance is as amusing as you'd expect.
As far as Hollywood interpretations of video game stuff or Japanese stuff, it's the best by a canyon-wide margin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 22, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Is Detective Pikachu actually good?


It somehow managed to be abnormally good and really dumb at the same time.

It kinda reminds me of Shawn of the Dead, insofar as the MC has down-to-earth personal problems while outlandish bullshit is happening all around him. I liked the fact that the emotional core of the movie is just the MC trying to work through his relationship with his estranged father. If you want to like the movie you just need to ignore the rest of the plot and resolution, because they don't make any sense.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 22, 2020)

It was mediocre. I probably wouldn't have been able to sit through it if it wasn't for Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 22, 2020)

The only thing I didn't like about it was the two main character's terrible acting ability


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2020)

Francyst said:


> Ok wow lol
> 
> Thought it would just be something for the internet to meme about. Gonna watch it tonight then



Maybe I'm super cynical but I felt it was quite weak, yet no more so than I expected. You get a couple jokes for the parents that are tagging along, the CGI is decent, the twist is predictable, the structure is formulaic.

It's not worse than 80% of what gets made every year for summer. If it doesn't take much for you to extract enjoyment from the pokemon license, then have fun.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2020)

Literally the only reason I watched it was because my brother wanted to go see it. I never watch tie-ins.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 22, 2020)

Freechoice said:


> The only thing I didn't like about it was the two main character's terrible acting ability


The girl was horrible.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's decent. Won't set your world on fire, but it's a fine waste of 90 mins and Reynolds's performance is as amusing as you'd expect.
> As far as Hollywood interpretations of video game stuff or Japanese stuff, it's the best by a canyon-wide margin.




Movie Kano and Johnny Cage were so dope, the MK games based their characters on those versions forever.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm not saying you're right or wrong, I am saying I legit fell asleep on the 2nd one as a child. 

I do remember generally having fun with that series though. They got up to 3, right?
Maybe they should bring it back. Deadpool gave us permission to handle R rated movies now.


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2020)

The movie was worth it just for the music it gave us.



Shirker said:


> I'm not saying you're right or wrong, I am saying I legit fell asleep on the 2nd one as a child.
> 
> I do remember generally having fun with that series though. They got up to 3, right?
> Maybe they should bring it back. Deadpool gave us permission to handle R rated movies now.


Third movie comes out next year iirc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm not saying you're right or wrong, I am saying I legit fell asleep on the 2nd one as a child.



Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm talking about the first movie. The second one's your typical Hollywood game movie dogshit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm talking about the first movie. The second one's typicall Hollywood game movie dogshit.



Bet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Best Returning Game*

*Super Smash Bros Ultimate*
Nintendo
Switch​


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am just happy with the 6 extra characters. I hope they release a physical all DLC included release, so this game and all its characters is preserved for eternity and not be tied to Nintendo's servers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Best Multiplayer Game*

*Apex Legends*
Respawn Entertainment
PS4, Xbox One, PC​


Simon said:


> I think this might have been the most tame year for me, I didn't play very much. Thought about making Metro or Jedi Fallen Order my GOTY. But I knew in the back of my mind the game I had the most fun with was Apex Legends.
> 
> A game becomes great when friends are involved.





Karma said:


> I never had a back log until Apex Legends launched.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Best Single Player Game*

*Sekiro Shadows Die Twice*
FromSoftware
PS4, Xbox One, PC​


Shrike said:


> Beat the game.
> 
> Wow. Generally a gem, really great game that's just enough innovative.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst New Entry in an Existing IP*

*Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Nintendo
Switch​


Hydro Spiral said:


> I don't think I've ever been quite so disillusioned with a franchise before, man  Leaks have turned this game into an embarrassment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst New IP*
*Anthem*
BioWare
PS4, Xbox One, PC​


Deathbringerpt said:


> Guess that's what happens when an RPG team tries to make a looter shooter action game. They don't know what the fuck they're doing.
> 
> Stick to your guns, Bioware. At least Bethesda still works with them, even if it casualizes them to their bare minimum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst Indie Game* award has received zero votes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst Gaming Company

Nintendo/The Pokemon Company/Gamefreak*
Basically everyone responsible for
Pokemon Sword and Shield




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jesus Christ.





Deathbringerpt said:


> _Worst Gaming Company - _*The Pokémon Company/Gamefreak. When a company makes more money than they thought possible and give up on making games to make "products", that shit gotta hurt for actual fans.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst Multiplayer Game*

*Anthem*
BioWare
PS4, Xbox One, PC​


xenos5 said:


> _Anthem_ Players Say The Game Is Shutting Down And Even Sometimes Bricking Their PS4s






Indra said:


> The game definitely needed another year in the oven. Everyone who has the game now is basically a beta tester for bugs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Worst Single Player Game*

*Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Nintendo
Switch




Deathbringerpt said:


> _Worst Single Player Game - _*Pokémon Sword and Shield just cause I wanna pour some poison myself.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Failer of the Year*
*Pokemon Sword and Shield E3 Gameplay Presentation*
Nintendo
Switch




GrizzlyClaws said:


> Now I get the naming of this Gen.
> 
> The Sword slashes the Pokedex, and the Shield is supposed to protect them from the backlash.
> 
> And then there will be Pokemon Wand, which will magically feature the cut out Pokemon (but not the others), so you need all 3 versions. Checkmate.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Slight jump from ground to execute Double Jump
> 
> Masuda: Animating that move took 5 weeks. Swear to Arceus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Cursed Moment of the Year*
*Pokemon Sword and Shield Reveal*
Nintendo
Switch




Naruto said:


> Unsurprisingly it looks like every fucking pokemon game that came before. Called it.





Yagami1211 said:


> Hype is dead to me





Naruto said:


> Intellectually bankrupt franchise. Wake me up when they're desperate enough to give a darn.





Yagami1211 said:


> It's like they took FF13 as model.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Flop of the Year*

*Pokemon Sword and Shield*
Nintendo
Switch




Haruka Katana said:


> I had a dream of playing a really awesome pokemon game then I wake up to this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn I feel great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Most Anticipated Console of 2020*

*PS5*
Sony
Holiday 2020​


Jake CENA said:


> SONY wins again!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020*

*Bayonetta 3 Release Date*
PlatinumGames
Switch​


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dammit I thought a trailer dropped when I saw the notification.





Naruto said:


> Most Anticipated Announcement of 2020 - *Bayonetta 3 Release Date* Yeah I guess I will just ride @Charlotte D. Kurisu 's choice. I mean, my imagination runs wild so there's lots of things I'd love to see announced this year, but there's no accounting for likelihood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2020)

>Flop of the year
Has the meaning of "flop" changed recently?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Most Anticipated Game of 2020*

*Cyberpunk 2077*
CD Projekt
PS4, Xbox One, PC - September 2020​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> >Flop of the year
> Has the meaning of "flop" changed recently?



Pokemon so bad this year it changed word definitions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

Before announcing the Game of the Year, I'd like to once more thank everyone that participated and especially thank our tie-breaking community award winners:

*Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt *
- Lay off the sauce bro
*Most Active Member - @Shiba D. Inu *
- Maybe actually play sum games tho
*Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto *
- dis jabroni actually voted for himself btw 

Hope y'all had fun. And apologies for taking long in announcing everything. Was dealing with IRL drama. Hope the rest of 2020 is chill tho. Not just for me, but for everyone. Love you all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*The 2019 Game of the Year*​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jan 26, 2020)

Pokemon sweeping the negative awards like rednecks the Wal Mart during Black Friday.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2020)

Maybe the real game of the year was the friends we made along the way.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> - dis jabroni actually voted for himself btw



I'm the biggest snob in this section, why would I lie about that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Naruto said:


> my GOTY.



























*2019 Game of the Year
FromSoftware
PS4, Xbox One, PC*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Krory said:


> Just give everything to Death Stranding and Sekiro so you pussyass bitches won't whine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> Maybe the real game of the year was the friends we made along the way.



I'd like to think so actually


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2020)

Sekiro deserves the spot. A new original IP, wonderfully designed game, challenging, and fun.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Sekiro deserves the spot. A new original IP, wonderfully designed game, challenging, and fun.



So you mean Control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2020)

Krory said:


> So you mean Control


Woah I agree with you. This is weird.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *The 2019 Game of the Year*​


----------



## Yuji (Jan 27, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Sekiro deserves the spot. A new original IP, wonderfully designed game, challenging, and fun.



Pretty bland/boring story though, I can barely remember it other than guy saves little boy from OP boss fights.


----------



## Karma (Jan 27, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Pretty bland/boring story though, I can barely remember it other than guy saves little boy from OP boss fights.


Bruh, I've spent hundreds of hours playing souls games and I couldn't even tell u who the fuck I was playing as.

Story is not y people consider these games great.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Karma said:


> Bruh, I've spent hundreds of hours playing souls games and I couldn't even tell u who the fuck I was playing as.
> 
> Story is not y people consider these games great.


If you guys want I can give you hours of exposes for the lore.

And I have like 350h in From software games, own them all but yeah no playing for the story I have TW3 for that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Pretty bland/boring story though, I can barely remember it other than guy saves little boy from OP boss fights.



You're doing it wrong if you're in it for the story, honestly.  Sekiro is by far the most narrative heavy game FROM has done in well over a decade and it's still basically boilerplate; FROM has not had a narrative focused game in many moons.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you guys want I can give you hours of exposes for the lore.
> 
> And I have like 350h in From software games, own them all but yeah no playing for the story I have TW3 for that.



You of course mean 350 hours in Demon's Souls alone, right?


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> You of course mean 350 hours in Demon's Souls alone, right?


Neah, that, BB(just bough it  last weak) and Sekrio have the least time spent.

I have 2500 games that I can play, and I already spend to much on one game.

DS1, DS3 and a couple of h in DSII.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2020)

Fucking DMC5 is destined to stand at the sidelines of Sekiro when it's the better action game by such a long margin, it's ridiculous. As much as the game is appreciated around here, FromSoft's brand strenght is gigantic nowadays.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt*
> - Lay off the sauce bro




You guys seem to be mixing comedy with me being a jaded asshole. The chinese could carve fine jewerly from half my posts.



Buskuv said:


> FROM has not had a narrative focused game in many moons.



See: Déraciné.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You guys seem to be mixing comedy with me being a jaded asshole.



It's the 21st century. Same thing.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking DMC5 is destined to stand at the sidelines of Sekiro when it's the better action game by such a long margin, it's ridiculous. As much as the game is appreciated around here, FromSoft's brand strenght is gigantic nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DMC it is only an action game.
Sekiro is a From Software game.

Saying that after I bought DCM4 today.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's the 21st century. Same thing.







Ren. said:


> DMC it is only an action game.
> Sekiro is a From Software game.
> 
> Saying that after I bought DCM4 today.


----------



## Yuji (Jan 27, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> You're doing it wrong if you're in it for the story, honestly.  Sekiro is by far the most narrative heavy game FROM has done in well over a decade and it's still basically boilerplate; FROM has not had a narrative focused game in many moons.



I wasn't in it for the story but I'd like to at least have something interesting to follow to give me some degree of immersion, that way I can get invested in the boss fights instead of just completing them for the sake of it. Sekiro can be difficult, but it's not so difficult that boss fights are their own reward. The only boss fight I felt good about completing after for this reason was the demon of wrath.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> See: Déraciné.


You're correct.  I forgot about that.
Just like everyone else, which mostly just proves my point


Yuji said:


> I wasn't in it for the story but I'd like to at least have something interesting to follow to give me some degree of immersion, that way I can get invested in the boss fights instead of just completing them for the sake of it. Sekiro can be difficult, but it's not so difficult that boss fights are their own reward. The only boss fight I felt good about completing after for this reason was the demon of wrath.



Sekiro is the easiest FROM game in awhile.  Its not an "easy game" but christ this marketing horseshit gets old.  At the end of the day FROM's games have taken an atmosphere and exploration over direct narrative and are better for it, frankly.  It works for them--and video game writing rarely and barely rises above quaint.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 27, 2020)

Buskuv said:


> Sekiro is the easiest FROM game in awhile. Its not an "easy game"


It is per se but it has the steepest learning curve!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2020)

NG is easy mode, NG+ is Journalist mode. 
NG+ without Kuro's charm and demon bell is normal.  Hard mode is modding in the ability to refuse the charm in NG.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pokemon so bad this year it changed word definitions.



i never expected these words from you Khris lol


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's the 21st century. Same thing.



We need a spicy rating.


----------

